# Food Safety News - 02/13/2022 Letter from the Editor: My governor



## daveomak.fs (Feb 13, 2022)

*Letter from the Editor: My governor*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 13, 2022 12:15 am
Opinion My first job, the first time I dropped out of college, was with a popular Midwestern governor.   Years later, someone wrote that being a governor was like driving one of those fire department ladder trucks as fast as it can go down city streets with the sirens and horns blaring. And that’s the way... Continue Reading


*EU verifies meat controls in Uruguay and France*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 13, 2022 12:03 am
Two audits by the European Commission’s health and safety body have looked at meat controls in Uruguay and France. The audit reports have been released recently. The virtual audit by DG Sante in Uruguay in June 2021 covered beef and sheep meat for export to Europe. A previous audit in 2016 highlighted deficiencies related to... Continue Reading


----------

